# Knitted fence



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

This string fence is just amazing (and beautiful)!

Knit shetland fence | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## acde (Jul 25, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## Caren (Aug 4, 2005)

Wow!!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Thats really nice, and functional.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Looks like something FR might be interested in trying. It really is beautiful!


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

There's a discussion on this beautiful fence over on ravelry. They said she knit it on curtain rods.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Wow! That is awesome. I think I want one! 

*ads to to-do list*


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Gorgeous! I'm totally amazed at the talent Fiber people have.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

mamajohnson said:


> Wow! That is awesome. I think I want one!
> 
> *ads to to-do list*


Me too!


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

I've considered knitting up a fish net from used baling twine. :shrug:


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

Hmm, well that's different. I would honestly wonder how long it would hold up taking weather into account. It's very pretty though. Using curtain rods I bet it knit up fairly quickly.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Forerunner said:


> I've considered knitting up a fish net from used baling twine. :shrug:


I learned how to macrame calf collars and cow halters from that orange baling twine from my mom.
I guess I have been doing fiber arts longer than I thought.

Unfortunately that stuff is so stiff and yucky to work with (plus the knots)
but it is super sturdy and would probably make a good fish net.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

It also makes great tomato panel lashing, and makes great boy rope for building those wilderness shelters and other camp furnishings. :thumb:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

If you use enough strands together, then you can hang a large tire in a the hay mow to swing from. 

For a time.

Until it finally breaks. 

Which it will. LOL


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

That sounded oddly like the voice of experience. :huh:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

The knitted fence makes me want to try knitting with WIRE.
Imagine if all the fences were made with lacework like this, but with the yo's where no goats could get their horns stuck in them.
That would be pretty cool.


----------

